# does my thyroid not like me?



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

First time here, been reading for awhile. I'm exhausted, annoyed and terrible confused. My doctor hasn't been too great at explaining things.. so im at a loss. I've been waiting (2weeks now) for my endo appointment, which isn't until May 1st. So i was wondering if i could get a simple explaination here.

this is what my blood work shows:

TSH <=0.004 uIu/ml 0.400-4.500 A

Description Result Units Range Flags
FT4 2.85 ng/dL 0.80-1.80 H

Description Result Units Range Flags
Free T3 8.92 pg/mL 2.30-4.20 H

TIBC: 
Description Result Units Range Flags
% Sat 11 % 15-50 L
Iron 33 ug/dL 40-150 L
TIBC 294 ug/dL 255-450
UIBC 261 ug/dL 110-370

i also had the thyroid uptake scan done (which i had an allergic reaction to even though i told them i was allergic to shellfish, and they said it was a different type of iodine, pill form, my neck broke out in a horrible rash about 48hrs after taking the pills.)

this is what the uptake scan said:

FINDINGS: The images demonstrate normal distribution of radioactive
iodine in a diffusely enlarged thyroid gland. The thyroid gland is in
normal position. The 24 hour uptake is normal with a value of 69%.
COMPARISON: No prior studies are available for comparison.
IMPRESSION: Abnormal elevated 24 hour RAIU of 69% and thyromegaly consistent with diffuse toxic goiter.

So my thyroid gland is swollen? HELP! Im too tired to even care at this point, just give me something to make it all go away (i know this is wishful thinking!)

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! Someone with a lot more knowledge about this will be along and can help you out. are you on thyroid replacement medication? Hang in there!


----------



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope, no medications. Dr just recommended i take Iron with vit C to help with absorption due to being anemic. Other than that i'm not taking any kind of medication. Aside from some IB Profin to help with achyness.

Thanks for the post  I'll be waiting for some info!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Ultra low TSH, high free T4 and T3 and high uptake = hyperthyroid.

While May 1st is next week, the endo you are going to see should have copies of those results ASAP--maybe they can move you up so that you can start treatment.

You can be tired while hyper--think of a car with the accelerator pushed constantly down on "go"--that is what your metabolism is doing, and it is exhausting for your body.

Your doctor should also run a test for TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobins). Yes, you are low on iron, but that isn't going to solve your thyroid problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CassieDS said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First time here, been reading for awhile. I'm exhausted, annoyed and terrible confused. My doctor hasn't been too great at explaining things.. so im at a loss. I've been waiting (2weeks now) for my endo appointment, which isn't until May 1st. So i was wondering if i could get a simple explaination here.
> 
> ...


According to the rate of uptake and your lab results; you appear to be very hyperthyroid.

Ironically, most of us hypers are allergic to iodine in any form. They should have known better. Iodine contrast material can be life-threating as can anything w/epinepherine in it such as Novacaine and many other things.

These tests would be good; especially the TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CassieDS said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First time here, been reading for awhile. I'm exhausted, annoyed and terrible confused. My doctor hasn't been too great at explaining things.. so im at a loss. I've been waiting (2weeks now) for my endo appointment, which isn't until May 1st. So i was wondering if i could get a simple explaination here.
> 
> ...


How do you feel?


----------



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for sharing this information with me. I will take note of those other tests, and talk to the endo. I'm nevous about my first appointment, hopefully thats normal, but im also looking forward to getting this all figured out. Its really causing a strain on my personal life, and i think my co workers are starting to notice a change in my mood and attitude.

I generally feel pretty awful. On a regular day, i have these symptoms, give or take how extreme:

tired/exhausted
insomnia
mood swings
irritated, nervous, cranky, angry
anxiety
lack of interest in things i used to love
tense
short of breath
no sexual desire
overly emotional, almost anything will make me cry
cant focus or concentrate, zone out a lot
forgetful
dry, itchy skin, brittle fingernails
body aches, mostly lower body.
heart flutters; almost any activity will cause my heart rate to sky rocket and i feel like i could just fall over from exhaustion.

worst part is feeling like i could just snap. for no reason, im not even mad, but i feel like i could just go crazy! it exhaustes me just trying to keep my cool.

im 31yrs old, recently married, luckily my groom is totally understanding and doesn't pick on me much about it anymore, now that he knows im sick and not just being overly woman 

thanks everyone. i feel very greatful to have found this forum.


----------

